# Firearms Forum



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2013)

Do we have enough gun nuts to justify a firearms forum? Most if not all forums allow gun-haters to post in threads and create arguments, throw their vitriol, and flame us gun lovers. At WB we don't allow that in any section of the forum so the way I would write the rules for this forum would be to clearly state up front that it's a forum solely for us gun nuts to discuss our love affair with our guns. Anyone who does not like guns or the topic needs to just refrain from participating. 

To me it's common sense but you know what they say about that - not very common. Anyway, with that one possible drawback out of the way, let's see how many members would like to have a gun forum other than the stock and grip forum. Use the poll to vote and make sure to select the one you really want. 




Member suggestions for the forum thus far:


Shooting the Shot 
The Powder Smoke Lounge
The Woodstock 
The Duck Likes Guns 
Firearms Freedom Forever 
Pea Shooters to Cannons; All Things Firearms 
Guns, Reloading and Misfires 
Firestick Forum 
Founding Fathers Tavern 
Un-infringed 
Shootout At WB Corral 
Pro 2nd Amendment
Lock, Stock, & Barrel
3G - Belly, Long, & Scatter - Gun Forum
The Gun Safe
The Smokin' Barrel

The Duck Likes Guns is something Dave said in reply to the vote but I liked it so much I couldn't resist, so it's Dave's entry since I cannot run for the prize. Once we stop taking name suggestions, I will post another poll where members can vote anonymously for their favorite one.

Henry if you want one of your other suggestions used instead of the one I chose (I liked it best) let me know and I'll swap the current one for your choice. Some great suggestions so far guys keep 'em coming!


:hookup:

*One Entry Per Member. *


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Great idea Kevin.


----------



## SENC (Aug 24, 2013)

Glad to see you still believe in democracy and giving your members a voice!:no dice. more please:

As I see it, one can never have too many guns nor, in this day and age, too many gun forums. Go for it!


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 24, 2013)

Definitely! I love guns and only have alittle knowledge but I would love to learn more from you guys!


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 24, 2013)

Long time Second Amendment activist, gunner and reloader here, much knowledge to share


----------



## Sprung (Aug 24, 2013)

I don't own any guns, and, unless one is given to me or I receive one through inheritance, it's very likely that I never will.

That said, I'm also very much a supporter of the 2nd Amendment and its rights (as well as all the other rights that have been established for the citizens of this country.) While it's unlikely that I'll ever post there, a gun forum certainly won't offend me in the least. Go for it!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 24, 2013)

yes.


----------



## drycreek (Aug 24, 2013)

I would enjoy it and maybe share a comment every now and then.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2013)

Now comes the question of what to name it. For now I'll call it the 2A Forum - since we're going to have a contest about it and I don't think that name is one that would be suggested. I have some ideas but I don't want to win my own contest so I'll keep them to myself. Okay one I thought of is Gun Nuts and Ammo Sluts but that's obviously not a good idea since society unfairly levies that word only against open-minded women.  

Any ideas for the name of the forum (and the description) are welcome. The choices for the name of the forum will be voted on by members and he or she who picks the winning name of the forum will win _a free something_ from me which I will post a picture of later - it will be firearms related and I might even offer choices from which to pick. So if you haven't voted on whether we should have the forum yet you better get busy because only those who vote for having a forum will be eligible to win the prize. 

*As members submit their names - please do not vote on them or chime in. Just submit your name and after a day or two I will create a poll with the names where we can vote for a winner. *

Rip, has Maine swallowed you up? You're missing out on all the fun!

:irishjig:

*Eligibility and Limitations.* 

Participants and winner(s) do not have to be U.S. residents. The age limit is a secret so you may or may not be disqualified. The "limit" may be a mininum age, maximum age (old coger may be disqualified) or a combination of the square root of the sum total of both divided by some number to be chosen a week after some Tuesday. If the contest is open to miners, only gold, coal, and diamond miners may be allowed to participate. Unless otherwise stated in the official contest rules, only one (1) entry per person per each and every entry. Only one (1) prize per winner and ten (10) prizes for the losers. If the contest involves participation by voting for a contest participant on the website where the contesting voters are or are not contesting the votes, or the voters, or the votes of the contest's voters, then the voting is limited to one (1) vote per person per each time they vote. If a contestant is an extraterrestrial, WB reserves the right to award all prizes including cash and harems to the ET in exchange for alien technology. Employees of WB and members of the immediate family of any such persons are eligible to participate and will almost certainly be declared the winner. The term “immediate family” does not include persons whom you marry within 10 minutes of reading these rules as an emergency in order to win the contest, but does include spouses, siblings, parents, children, grandparents, and grandchildren, dogs, little fishes, and Madagascar hissing cockroaches whether as “in-laws,” or by current or past marriage(s), remarriage(s), adoption, co-habitation or other family extension, and any other persons residing at the same household whether or not related. Domesticated cats are generally worthless and annoying and so they are not eligible. Lispitor ith not for everyone tho conthult your doctor if any thymptoms of nauthea, vomiting, diarrhea, or death occur. Trademark is not a trademark which belongs to anyone insofar as I am aware.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 24, 2013)

How about 'Shooting the Shot'? Although, i must admit, I like 'Nuts and Sluts' even better.


----------



## LSCG (Aug 24, 2013)

this forum just gets better every day!


I think the new sub forum should be called "American Freedom Firearms chat" the logo should be a soaring Bald Eagle with an American flag in it's beak, a 1911 in one claw and a fiery sword of truth and justice in in the other.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 24, 2013)

How about The Woodstock?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 24, 2013)

the duck likes guns


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> the duck likes guns



I wouldn't have ever guessed that. :wacko1:

Vote in the poll duck or you can't win this custom Ithaca 12 ga. box of decoys box of used gun cleaning swabs I'm going to give away.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 24, 2013)

How about......

FIREARMS FREEDOM FOREVER

It seems we are slowly losing all of our rights and forever is a long time. We have to win this fight. Long live the "Triple F."


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 24, 2013)

Pea shooters to cannons...........all things firearms.


----------



## Wes Murphy (Aug 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Anyway, with that one possible drawback out of the way, let's see how many members would like to have a gun forum other than the stock and grip forum. Use the poll to vote and make sure to select the one you really want.



Just an observation Kevin, but did you really intend on omitting a no option?


----------



## SENC (Aug 24, 2013)

I know this isnt the joke thread, but just seemed like the right place...

This morning I lucked out and was able to buy two boxes of ammo, because I just knew it was getting scarce!
 I placed the boxes on the front seat and headed back home. I stopped at a gas station where a drop-dead gorgeous blonde in a short skirt was filling up her car at the next pump.
She glanced at the two boxes of ammo, bent over and leaned in my passenger window, and said in a sexy voice, "I'm a big believer in barter, old fella. Would you be interested in trading sex for ammo?"
 I thought for a few seconds and asked,
 "What kind of ammo 'ya got?"


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2013)

Wes Murphy said:


> ...
> 
> ...did you really intend on omitting a no option?


Yes.



Kevin said:


> ... Anyone who does not like guns or the topic needs to just refrain from participating. ...



And it will be strictly enforced with prejudice. :ornery:


----------



## drycreek (Aug 24, 2013)

Guns, Reloading and Misfires


----------



## SENC (Aug 24, 2013)

Creative naming has never been my thing, but...

Ballistics Banter, for those who like alliiteration

Weaponry Banter, to keep consistent with the WB theme

Firestick Forum

Potshots


----------



## Sprung (Aug 24, 2013)

Founding Fathers Tavern

Subtitle: Enjoying and discussing the freedoms guaranteed us by our founding fathers in the 2nd Amendment.

Yeah, I don't got much. :i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2013)

Our right to bear arms, or to speak out against that right, does not come from men. Nor from a constitution. Nor even from an article of amendment to that constitution also made by the folly of men. TJ said that the beauty of the 2A is that it's unnecessary until someone tries to take it away. I will add to that and say it doesn't matter whom you think is in charge whether god or nature, we are all born with these god-given or natural rights to defend ourselves against evil. Everyone has the right to protect themselves against a single criminal or a group of them. Living by the Golden Rule has nothing to do with a piece of paper.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 24, 2013)

I agree with Kevin. I think I own 8 guns, unfortunately my fiancee doesnt like them much so my acquisitions from here on out will likely be sparse. Im a really big fan of the 2nd Amendment for the same reasons as Kevin. Repeating crossbows get the job done too though. 
[attachment=29783]


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Our right to bear arms, or to speak out against that right, does not come from men. Nor from a constitution. Nor even from an article of amendment to that constitution also made by the folly of men. TJ said that the beauty of the 2A is that it's unnecessary until someone tries to take it away. I will add to that and say it doesn't matter whom you think is in charge whether god or nature, we are all born with these god-given or natural rights to defend ourselves against evil. Everyone has the right to protect themselves against a single criminal or a group of them. Living by the Golden Rule has nothing to do with a piece of paper.



Preach it, brother.. one of my ancestors died on Lexington Green, April 19Th, 1775 fighting for that ideal.. later that day another of my relations, Captain Robbins of the militia led the 2nd charge at Concord bridge that broke the Redcoat ranks and sent them into a full 60 mile retreat to Boston


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 24, 2013)

How about speaking to the part that means the most "and shall not be infringed"

"Un-infringed"


----------



## Wes Murphy (Aug 24, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Wes Murphy said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I fully intend to participate in the forum, I was merely asking a question.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2013)

Wes Murphy said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Wes Murphy said:
> ...



I fully intend to let you, I was merely answering your question.


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Aug 25, 2013)

NOwWww we do this :wacko1:
+1 Do It


----------



## EricJS (Aug 25, 2013)

Shootout At WB Corral :i_dunno:

Anyway, I'm in.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 25, 2013)

How about-----------------Pro 2nd Amendment
Straight to the point------- should be easy enough to understand.
The only time I carry a gun is when I am Not in bed.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2013)

I updated the original post to reflect the suggestions so far. Scott and mods feel free to also edit the post to reflect any new ones made if you see it needs to be done. I'd like the OP to be the one updated but for grins here's the current list here too.

Member suggestions for the forum thus far:


Shooting the Shot 
American Freedom Firearms Chat 
The Woodstock 
The Duck Likes Guns 
Firearms Freedom Forever 
Pea Shooters to Cannons; All Things Firearms 
Guns, Reloading and Misfires 
Firestick Forum 
Founding Fathers Tavern 
Un-infringed 
Shootout At WB Corral 
Pro 2nd Amendment

The Duck Likes Guns is something Dave said in reply to the vote but I liked it so much I couldn't resist, so it's Dave's entry since I cannot run for the prize. Once we stop taking name suggestions, I will post another poll where members can vote anonymously for their favorite one.

Henry if you want one of your other suggestions used instead of the one I chose (I liked it best) let me know and I'll swap the current one for your choice. Some great suggestions so far guys keep 'em coming!


:hookup:


----------



## SENC (Aug 25, 2013)

I wanted all my choices and may add a few more... trying to increase my odds of winning those used patches!:wacko1:

Just kidding, don't know that any are my favorites in the larger list. I think Firestick Forum is the best of my bunch, too... though Potshots seems to describe many of our posts.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a pic of one of the items the winner will choose from. I still have a brand new one of these still in the bag. This one is an import but the quality is pretty darn good. All you got to do is wax the zipper once and it works fine. I keep my 10/22 in one and it barely fits. It would not fit if I mount a scope on it. They are made in the style of the old M1 Carbine canvas bags and these are also fleece lined. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/fleeceBag_zpsafe47abb.jpg 
M1 not included! I will post a pic of the actual case later. 

I'll also put up some other options to choose from after a winner is decided, such as a box of ammo. I almost certainly have one or more of your calibers unless you are shooting 9.3 x 74, 8 x 57, or .45-3 1/4 Sharps for example.  I'll figure out something else to throw in too so you have some decent choices. 

 (pretend it's a 106 recoilless instead of a tree)


----------



## The_Architect_23 (Aug 26, 2013)

.


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Do we have enough gun nuts to justify a firearms forum? Most if not all forums allow gun-haters to post in threads and create arguments, throw their vitriol, and flame us gun lovers. At WB we don't allow that in any section of the forum so the way I would write the rules for this forum would be to clearly state up front that it's a forum solely for us gun nuts to discuss our love affair with our guns. Anyone who does not like guns or the topic needs to just refrain from participating.
> 
> To me it's common sense but you know what they say about that - not very common. Anyway, with that one possible drawback out of the way, let's see how many members would like to have a gun forum other than the stock and grip forum. Use the poll to vote and make sure to select the one you really want.
> 
> ...



Forum name suggestion. Lock Stock and Barrel

Since we will be prohibiting anti's from spewing their hate and vitriol I feel it would be only fair for us to respect them as fellow wood workers and not spend a lot of time bashing them or the wrong headed politicians they support . We are very unlikely to change our opinions nor are they apt to change theirs. My closest neighbor is very anti gun and is a very fine carpenter I respect his opinion and have vowed as per his wishes to never raise arms in the protection of him, his family, or his property.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> This is a pic of one of the items the winner will choose from. I still have a brand new one of these still in the bag. This one is an import but the quality is pretty darn good. All you got to do is wax the zipper once and it works fine. I keep my 10/22 in one and it barely fits. It would not fit if I mount a scope on it. They are made in the style of the old M1 Carbine canvas bags and these are also fleece lined.
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/fleeceBag_zpsafe47abb.jpg
> M1 not included! I will post a pic of the actual case later.
> ...


Man, I started to throw out all sorts of names when I first looked at that post. I actually thought for a second you were giving an M1 away.

*3G - Belly, Long, & Scatter - Gun Forum
*


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2013)

Updated list . . . 

Member suggestions for the forum thus far:


Shooting the Shot 
American Freedom Firearms Chat 
The Woodstock 
The Duck Likes Guns 
Firearms Freedom Forever 
Pea Shooters to Cannons; All Things Firearms 
Guns, Reloading and Misfires 
Firestick Forum 
Founding Fathers Tavern 
Un-infringed 
Shootout At WB Corral 
Pro 2nd Amendment
Lock, Stock, & Barrel
3G - Belly, Long, & Scatter - Gun Forum


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a new favorite I think.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 26, 2013)

> M1 not included!



Oh man you had me all tingly until I got to that part :dash2:


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 26, 2013)

What would be included in this new forum?
Just stuff about firearms could get political, very quick. I actually am happy without it here. I do enjoy going to my other forum where it's all about guns, but when I come here, it's like a sigh of relief that I don't have to hear everyone's gripe about whatever gun thing news related is going on when I'm here.
However, if there is going to be one created, I will support it. 
I voted yes to help along those that do want one here. _Who am I to infringe_?




Kevin said:


> (pretend it's a 106 recoilless instead of a tree)




How about this _one_... :dash2:

The Gun Safe

OK..I'm done editing. :fit:

However.. I really like the "Founding Fathers Tavern".


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> What would be included in this new forum?
> Just stuff about firearms could get political, very quick. I actually am happy without it here. ...



I have eliminated the usual nemesis of the anti-gunners, so I don't foresee any problems like that. While we will delete any posts by anti-gunners, we will also delete any posts a gun nut may make against them. Posting things about new laws will be allowed, but taking potshots against the anti-gunners will not be tolerated so, I just don't foresee any problems. I do think the group of pro gunners we have here are of a somewhat higher caliber than the guys on most gun forums, so I doubt the mods will have much to do in here, any more than any of the other forums. 

If that sounds a little arrogant forgive me, but I just have a high regard for the quality of our members. Even our anti-gun members are a cut above.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2013)

Updated list . . . 

Member suggestions for the forum thus far:


Shooting the Shot 
American Freedom Firearms Chat 
The Woodstock 
The Duck Likes Guns 
Firearms Freedom Forever 
Pea Shooters to Cannons; All Things Firearms 
Guns, Reloading and Misfires 
Firestick Forum 
Founding Fathers Tavern 
Un-infringed 
Shootout At WB Corral 
Pro 2nd Amendment
Lock, Stock, & Barrel
3G - Belly, Long, & Scatter - Gun Forum
 The Gun Safe
The Smokin Barrel


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Updated list . . .
> 
> Member suggestions for the forum thus far:
> 
> ...



Now that I have read them all I am torn between my own suggestion and Founding Fathers Tavern with Duck likes guns running a close third.:rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> .....
> Now that I have read them all I am torn between my own suggestion and Founding Fathers Tavern with Duck likes guns running a close third.:rotflmao3:



And that is your neutral stance correct? :lolol:

It's close to time to close the suggestions anyway. Let's let people get off work once more in case we've missed anyone. Let's set a deadline of 9 PM CDT so the Westies have time to look too. After that I'll make a poll so we can all vote. We'll need to leave that open for several days probably. 

I have a couple of favorites also and don't know how I am going to vote yet, especially if any more good ones are suggested. I like the Founding Fathers Tavern too (like that's a surprise) but it's more political sounding than broadly Firearms related, but I'll go with it if y'all choose it. But let's have some more suggestions! 

*Just for clarification you DON'T have to be firearms friendly to suggest a name, nor even plan to participate in the forum in order to win. *If you win you could give the prize to one of your gun nut relatives. He might be a "deer hunter" and bring you back some human meat to show his thanks. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/DeerHunters_zps8d502a90.jpg

:lolol:


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 26, 2013)

"The smokin' barrel" (A place for wood nuts to discuss guns and ammo) 
or maybe "Guns N' rosewood"


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> "The smokin' barrel" (A place for wood nuts to discuss guns and ammo)
> or maybe "Guns N' rosewood"



Which one do you want me to add to the list?


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> kazuma78 said:
> 
> 
> > "The smokin' barrel" (A place for wood nuts to discuss guns and ammo)
> ...


The Smokin' Barrel I think. I think some of the crowd might be alittle to old for a Guns N' Roses pun.


----------



## LSCG (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got another one.

"the powder smoke Lounge"


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > kazuma78 said:
> ...



Haha I liked Guns N' Rosewood better. Ya never can tell. I added The Smokin Barrel for ya.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2013)

Updated list . . . 

Member suggestions for the forum thus far:


Shooting the Shot 
The Powder Smoke Lounge
The Woodstock 
The Duck Likes Guns 
Firearms Freedom Forever 
Pea Shooters to Cannons; All Things Firearms 
Guns, Reloading and Misfires 
Firestick Forum 
Founding Fathers Tavern 
Un-infringed 
Shootout At WB Corral 
Pro 2nd Amendment
Lock, Stock, & Barrel
3G - Belly, Long, & Scatter - Gun Forum
 The Gun Safe
The Smokin' Barrel


----------



## ssgmeader (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm for it, and like Lock Stock and Barrel.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2013)

LSCG said:


> I've got another one.
> 
> "the powder smoke Lounge"



We're all limited to one entry. I can change yours if you like?


----------



## LSCG (Aug 26, 2013)

Kevin said:


> LSCG said:
> 
> 
> > I've got another one.
> ...



oops  forgot about that.

go ahead and change it.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2013)

The name suggestions are in and we have a bunch of them. I haven't decided what we will do in the event we have a 2, 3, or 4 way tie and we surely might. But for now I first need to figure out how to even take a vote. If you don't have a problem with anyone knowing how you vote, then we can just each post our preference. I was going to make a poll for it, but the limit for polls is 10 options and we have 16 names. 

Anyone who does not wish to cast their vote in public can PM their vote to the mod or mods of your choice. Sorry but that's the best I can do to try and accommodate everyone. Sooooooo with all that said I will cast my vote:

#13 Lock, Stock, & Barrel 

I like them all but I like it the best. I don't even remember who suggested it off hand but I really like it. So please make your own pick whether by posting here or sending it to me or another moderator who will cast it for you.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 27, 2013)

I like #15 The gun safe. Sounds like a safe place for a discussion.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 27, 2013)

I think The Smoking Barrel is tops for me.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 27, 2013)

15---the gun safe, for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 27, 2013)

My vote is The Duck Loves Guns. 2nd choice is Lock, Stock, and Barrel.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 27, 2013)

I didn't know we could vote for second place too.  

Actually I was torn between 15 and 13. It was a coin toss for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 27, 2013)

I didnt know we COULDNT vote for 2nd!


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2013)

I like quite a few as well...but I have to play it safe...

The Gun Safe.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 27, 2013)

Can I vote for my own? The smokin barrel


----------



## drycreek (Aug 27, 2013)

Lock, Stock and Barrel


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 27, 2013)

kazuma78 said:


> Can I vote for my own? The smokin barrel



I would think so....I voted for mine.


----------



## hardtwist (Aug 28, 2013)

Add me to the "lock, stock, and barrel" crowd


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 28, 2013)

Lock, Stock, and BBL for me too. A college town near here has a bar called "Lock, Stock, and Barrel". I went in there once and on the wall was their name and their logo...a padlock and a half whiskey barrel. I asked the manager what the hell that stuff was and told him a lock, stock, and barrel were the parts of a flintlock rifle and he should have an old rifle up there instead of a lock. DUH! He looked at me like I just landed from Mars. Sheesh! Gary


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 28, 2013)

I will vote for my own entry lock stock and barrel.

I almost went for Duck loves guns but I think it would be far too political and controversial :rotflmao3:


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 28, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> Lock, Stock, and BBL for me too. A college town near here has a bar called "Lock, Stock, and Barrel". I went in there once and on the wall was their name and their logo...a padlock and a half whiskey barrel. I asked the manager what the hell that stuff was and told him a lock, stock, and barrel were the parts of a flintlock rifle and he should have an old rifle up there instead of a lock. DUH! He looked at me like I just landed from Mars. Sheesh! Gary



I think that some smiths still refer to the firing mechanism as a lock. I have read gun reviews that make references to the fast lock time of a firearm. Fast is good less time to flinch. I could never master a flint lock I just can't get used to the flash. I call them flinch locks:lolol:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2013)

After MUCH deliberation I think I will vote "Lock Stock and Barrel"


----------



## kweinert (Aug 28, 2013)

The Gun Safe

I liked #13 as well. Have you ever seen the movie of almost the same name? 

Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels.

I found it pretty amusing and it's the only movie in English that I've ever seen that has English subtitles during part of it.

It really is an English movie and at one point there's a bit of Cockney Rhyming slang and they put in subtitles so you understand what's going on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 28, 2013)

kweinert said:


> The Gun Safe
> 
> I liked #13 as well. Have you ever seen the movie of almost the same name?
> 
> ...



I love that movie.


----------



## LSCG (Aug 28, 2013)

after some deep thought, sleeping on it, talking it over with my family/ friends and the local preacher I've decided to choose....





*"Lock Stock and Barrel" *


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like the voting has about stopped, so the voting booths will close at 7PM CDT tonight. 

Thanks to all participants and to the entries by members . . . 

:luck:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2013)

lock stock and barrel-
not a flintlock but close to that old

[attachment=30015]


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2013)

Survey says......


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Survey says......



Still another hour left but looking pretty strong for the Vermont Brigade to take the hill. 

:irishjig:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2013)

_And as the pack is rounding the final turn it looks to be . . . . . well I can't see because of the cloud of dust . . . . but yes . . . it's Sprucegum at the finish by two full lengths!_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 29, 2013)

Kevin said:


> _And as the pack is rounding the final turn it looks to be . . . . . well I can't see because of the cloud of dust . . . . but yes . . . it's Sprucegum at the finish by two full lengths!_


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 29, 2013)

Way to go Spruce. That's my buddy. 

So do we all need to send him a box of sawdust for winning?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2013)

Congratulations Dave! And thanks for your positive contribution to our forum. I'll get a pick of your choice up in a little while . . . .


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 29, 2013)

Awe rats. 

Congratulations Sprucegum!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > _And as the pack is rounding the final turn it looks to be . . . . . well I can't see because of the cloud of dust . . . . but yes . . . it's Sprucegum at the finish by two full lengths!_



LOOKED to me like a cloud of Black powder smoke but I could be mistaken..............


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 29, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Awe rats.
> 
> Congratulations Sprucegum!!!



I told Kevin I want a box of ammo for Dave's ear splitting whopping boomer 25 ackley improved. A yet to be build wildcat round.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kevin, I bet you do not have a couple boxes of 250/3000 laying around!!!!


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 29, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin, I bet you do not have a couple boxes of 250/3000 laying around!!!!



No the whopping boomer is a .25 X 50 BMG Ackley improved.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin, I bet you do not have a couple boxes of 250/3000 laying around!!!!



You got that right. :wacko1:


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2013)

He was talking about having lots of different ammo- I was just checking.
I have 3 250's model 99 savage-2 are the takedown models.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 29, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin, I bet you do not have a couple boxes of 250/3000 laying around!!!!
> ...



Hell it is only a 110 yr old plus caliber- what's up????????????? :fit::fit::fit:


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 29, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Kevin, I bet you do not have a couple boxes of 250/3000 laying around!!!!
> ...



I built a 250/3000 on a Mauser Action once. I hardly got to shoot it before someone teased me until I sold it to him. That happens almost every time I get a gun I really like. Oh well I can't keep em all.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2013)

I asked SG what he wanted for a prize and since I did not have any once-fired .300 Savage brass he opted for a box of .30-30 

Okay Dave I went into the root cellar for you. I'm giving you three good choices - all rounds that I like to varying degrees. I am not putting up any plinker junk on the one end, but on the other I am not letting any of my Hornady leverevolution go either. :i_dunno:

I probably don't have to say anything about any of the brands or weghts offered you know what you like better than me and probably have more experience with each than I do but I have shot all three especially the core lokt and taken hogs & coyote with it and love the round. Heck they all have great MOD (minute of deer) who needs MOA ?  Just let me know which one you want. 

Rem 150gr core lokt

Federal 170gr soft

Win 150gr power point

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/Sprucegum_zps86871afb.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> I built a 250/3000 on a Mauser Action once. I hardly got to shoot it before someone teased me until I sold it to him. That happens almost every time I get a gun I really like. Oh well I can't keep em all.



:no dice. more please: I think the .300 Savage and .30-06 are sissies rounds and sissie guns for big sissies. I will do you a big favor and take them off your hands just keep it between us.


----------



## sprucegum (Aug 29, 2013)

Kevin said:


> sprucegum said:
> 
> 
> > I built a 250/3000 on a Mauser Action once. I hardly got to shoot it before someone teased me until I sold it to him. That happens almost every time I get a gun I really like. Oh well I can't keep em all.
> ...



The Winchester 150's would be great the 170 gr Fed. has far too much recoil for a sissy and I like Winchester brass. As you may have guessed I do not shoot a lot of factory loads. 30-30 is one of my favorite to reload as I bought a 8 lb canister of Accurate 2230 C powder quite a while ago and it works great in the 30-30. Lots of cheap shooting. I have even loaded .310 diameter round balls in 30-30 I use a lite load of Hodgdon tite group they are deadly accurate out to about 25 yards and have enough energy to take chipmunks.:lolol:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2013)

Okay sounds good. If you nail any chipmunks send me some munk jerky if there's any meat left. 

PM your address and I'll get them on the road.


----------



## hardtwist (Aug 31, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



The dependable old 30.06 is only 3 years behind it (1906) and arguably the most used hunting caliber to this day, not to mention the literally millions of military grade rifles chambered for it.


----------



## sprucegum (Sep 6, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Okay sounds good. If you nail any chipmunks send me some munk jerky if there's any meat left.
> 
> PM your address and I'll get them on the road.


I got my prize today as promised with some very interesting packaging. I am talking about the pretty strips of wood you used to protect the package not the half roll of shrink wrap and whole roll of tape you used. Had to put a new blade in my utility knife just to open it. Thanks a bunch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Okay sounds good. If you nail any chipmunks send me some munk jerky if there's any meat left.
> ...



I appreciate things more, the harder I have to work to get them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

